# Ideas for leftover fried fish?



## brazman

Saw a recipe at some point about taking leftover fried fish and making a jambalaya or gumbo or something that sounded tasty. Anyone have any ideas about what to do with leftovers? I threw some in hot grease and flash fried it to reheat it, and it was great, but how many consecutive meals can you have of fried fish?!

It doesn't happen very often that we have leftovers, but had a dinner party and four teenage boys totally let me down ;-)


----------



## boat_money

fish tacos


----------



## crewdgras

I give it to my dog.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

Makes a great breakfast! Cold leftover fried fish for breakfast. Way better than leftover cold pizza.


----------



## juanpescado

Fish sandwich time !!!


----------



## harleylake

I flake the meat, and chop up onion's and jalapeno's. mix with mayo and Slap ya Mamma..spread in crackers,cold beer,and enjoy..


----------



## notthatdeep

Fish sandwich or fish taco. A lot better than Berryhills.


----------



## jdot7749

Po' boys or sandwiches. I like to just let it come to room temp and eat it like tater chips.


----------



## cva34

*Cold Fish*

I like just that way with tarter sauce. But if you like it hot on aluminum foil uncovered for 10/20 min in 325 oven and its like new.Do it in skillet on top burner use NS skillet wiped with oil.Medium heat no lid turn a time or 2 tell heated.The no lid and or uncovered is the key.If its covered it steams and gets soggy.MW makes it soggy too.Works for FF /puppies too...CVA34


----------



## shorty70

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Makes a great breakfast! Cold leftover fried fish for breakfast. Way better than leftover cold pizza.


This is hardcore...


----------



## glenbo

*leftover fish*

The best omelet I ever had was one I made with some leftover fried catfish. I used scallions thinly sliced in the eggs, and just put the cold, flaked fish right in the middle. By the time the eggs were done, the fish was just hot enough. It might just be one of the best dishes I have ever had.


----------



## BullyARed

1. Chop them up
2. Chop some shrimp shrimp. 
3. Chop up carrot, white onion, green onion, shallots, and musroom. 
4. cook some rice or use left over rice
5. stir fry (3) for 1min
6. Add rice
7. stir fry them for 5min
8. Add an egg and spring some soy sauce and black pepper.
9. Stir fry till golden/brown color.

Now, you have good fried rice.

P.S. You can use whatever left over fish. Snapper, tuna, flounder, and king mac are best.


----------



## Ontherocks

SV_DuckBuster said:


> Makes a great breakfast! Cold leftover fried fish for breakfast. Way better than leftover cold pizza.


X2!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

saute some onion and bell pepper and celery

remove from heat and let cool

crumble fried fish in a bowl, add the above and seasoned cracker crumbs and raw scrambled egg and make a patty and fry in butter


----------



## fishingtwo

bread and ketchup person, but only if its 
"Double fried" just kiddin
try not to eat much fried if possible, any
leftover fish can be flaked and made into cakes and fried again, like crab cakes-yumm


----------

